# Uvb light for pythons



## krazedboarder (Jun 20, 2016)

Would like to know if uvb lights are worth using for pythons? And can you have to much uv? What size do people use with out problems?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 20, 2016)

Not necessary at all for pythons.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 20, 2016)

A charge one dollar for the answer.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 21, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> A charge one dollar for the answer.



Gee, if I got a dollar for every time I've answered that question I'd be rich! Seems the experienced keepers are fighting against the pet shop "experts" who have vested interests in selling stuff keepers don't need.

Jamie


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

as far as i know and my experience is, pythons don't need UVB lights because they get the calcium from the bones of they prey they eat unlike lizards that eat insects which dont have bones or if they dont eat insects they need calcium powder and UVB to get enough


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2016)

Shane Simpson the reptile vet has an ebook about lighting and talks about UV not being needed but being of a benefit for pythons.


----------

